# New projects.....



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, as you know, I'm preparing to build new tank stands and canopies for 2 of my tanks. First is going to be my 29G, which will be my test tank. What I'll be doing is setting the stands up so I can fit my CO2 setups in them as well. I'm thinking of doing a stand that has a cabinet on each side of the tank. One side will be fish supplies for that tank, and the other side will have a large compartment, large enough to fit my 20lb CO2 bottle. 

Then under the tank, I'll have 2 compartments. One will house my canister filter. The other will house a water pump, CO2 reactor, and inline heater. They will all be mounted as well, and not just hanging behind the tank. Will also house any other nick-nacks I install. 

So here's my idea, and would like to get your input on this. I'm thinking of having only 1 intake and output from the tank. Under the tank, each will be split off to 2 connections. The intake will be the intake for both the canister filter, as well as the water pump. The inline heater will be installed on the canister output. As for the output, the spraybar will be connected to both the canister and the water pump. 

Now for the water pump, this will be used for the CO2 reactor. I'll place an internal airstone in the path, just above the CO2 reactor. The mist will then have to go through the CO2 reactor and then out the spraybar. Or I may just use my Reactor 1000 and not bother with the airstone. I'm still thinking of different ideas. 

So how does this sound? A single intake split off, one going to the canister and one going to the water pump. The canister path will include the inline heater. The 2nd path will go to the external water pump. This path will include the CO2 reactor. Then both paths will come back together and go out a specially made spraybar that will span the entire length of the tank, and have holes drilled straight out from the back, at a 45 degree angle up, and a few straight up. Also, this spraybar will be mounted at the bottom of the tank, across the entire back, at the gravel line. 

Just so you know, here's the water pumps I'm looking at getting. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13917&N=2004+113041 

29G CD-22927 580-P High Pressure 
75G CD-22929 790-P High Pressure


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

i know this mite seem childish but if u could draw a schematic in paint just a simple line just to demonstrate the pipe paths to it, it just gets confusing trying to draw it myself how im interpreting.just a path n some arrows to show water flow in and out...easier for me im assuming easier for everyone else to follow and u mite get some great help from the others.r u inbuilding the lights in a hood? or u getting one pre-made?also wat ur going to house so u can calc the flow rates n tank dimensions for e.g if its a fish only, fish with LR or a full blown reef tank if u havent put any thoughts into it and if its going to be salt or fresh water so u know what lights to use


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Actually, I haven't had the time to draw it out yet. But think of it this way, it will be 2 separate systems using the same intake and output. It will use T-connectors. On the T-connector on the intake side, it will go from the intake to the T-connector, then one side of the T will go to the canister, and the other side to the water pump. Then on the output side, the canister and the water pump will both go into another T-connector, which then the single output of the T-connector will go to the Spraybar. And in the path of the canister will also be the inline heater, and in the path of the water pump will be the CO2 reactor.

For sizes, the canister hoses are all 5/8". For the water pump, they are all 3/4". I will be using 1" for the intake and the output spraybar, and will have reducers going from the individual units, and the opposite on the output side. The T-connectors will be 1".

As for the tanks, they are fully planted FW tanks. I don't do SW.


----------

